# Some oddballs seen around town (Miss/Bram)



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

Stiphodon sp (fw algae-eating goby) at Aquatic Kingdom










Apisto borelli (Aquatic Kingdom)










Yunnanilis brevis (Aquatic Kingdom)










Dario dario (BA Brampton)










Short Body Largemouth Bass!! (sorry, it's a low res cellphone pic...)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that a rainbow trout in the last pic


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow wish I cold head out that way sooner some great fish there.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

where have you seen the short body large mouth bass at?

Interested!!!





pat3612 said:


> Is that a rainbow trout in the last pic


Chinese Supermarket sell trouts from time to time


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That bass is a shame.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Why?



Jackson said:


> That bass is a shame.


Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Because it's artificially created; akin to 'tattooing' fish. Any type of 'ballon' fish is quite sad. People shouldn't buy these - you're only encouraging the trade.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Really! I can't believe someone would ask that question! We see this monstrosity all the time in our aquarium fish and people still buy them. Nice to see now that our native fish are like this. Pity!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

how much were the stiphodon and A. borelli?


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

can't remember exactly, sorry, but i remember the prices seemed very reasonable..


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Is the short body pic from a grocery store?


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

yes, oceans in mississauga..


----------

